# Malasian Truptet Snails (MTS)



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I was considering switching all my tanks to sand and was wondering how many would I need for each tank to keep the sand stirred up to prevent air pockets or whatever that stuff is that builds up when the sand isn't stirred up. So like I said, how many would I need for each tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have 2 you have 100. The population is directly related to the excess food in the tank. They are livebearing snails.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

So say I got sand in all my tanks, I could get 2 of them for my 10g and then after awhile I'll have enough for all my tanks? Do you have to feed them anything? How long does it take for them to make more snails and how many do they produce usually?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Two adult snails will populate the earth in a very short time! They hide in the substrate so you won't see them much. I usually drop an algae wafer or shrimp pellet in for mine. They will multiply/reproduce according to food supply. More food=more snail population. Less food=less reproductive activity. But, you do not want to overfeed your tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

So after I get the amount of snails I want, should I feed them less? Whats the maximum amount that I can have in each tank?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I started out with about 50 snails of all sizes. The largest being about 1/2 inch long, the smallest being '.' size. I had them all in a 29 gallon tank. In about 2 years time, I have not only populated my 9 tanks, but also my mother in law's 14 and both of my sisters and my sister in law's. Not to mention, I have shared/sent more snails to fellow fish friends than I currently have in my tanks.

I would say that you could easily start out with 1/2 dozen in each tank and let nature takes it's course. If you see that you are being overrun, sell or give them away. Snail eating fish (loaches) don't eat them. Puffers shouldn't be offered MTS, the shells are so hard the beaks can be broken.

They have 'live' young. I have no idea how many they have at a time.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I`ve never shipped anything before but i`ll give you some MTS free. Just email me your address and i`ll send you a nice bag full. I don`t feed my MTS anything, they clean up the leftovers from the fish. My Clown Loaches do eat MTS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I won't need them now as it may be a few months before I get any money. So could I take up your offer once I've switched my tanks to sand?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

yelpers, whenever you`re ready.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ill take some snails if anyones got leftovers..:lol:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

MTS breed like rabbits, but not nearly as bad as common "pond" snails. You dont have to feed them anything. They eat leftover food, algae but usually never plants. CLown loaches will eat them (asuming the loaches are bigger and the snails are smaller) but you shouldn't "feed" your loaches mts. Its the shape of the shell that can cause damage. Can puncture lips mouths and internal organs if not properly smashed. They are one of the few beneficial snails in a planted tank. Ramshorn snails are also a welcome site.


----------

